# OMG! Just Had An Earthquake



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

We just had a 5.8 earthquake! Felix was just coming into the house ... Snowball was running in circles ... and, the furniture in our bedroom was rattling and shaking. Some pictures fell over.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh honey I can't stop crying. I felt it too. Thank God you're ok the phones aren t working


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Are you OK? i can't write I'm too shakey. Pardon the pun


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Marie - thank God you're okay. I read Kerry's post and was thinking HUH???? Then I turned on the news here and people did feel it in NYC. Obviously my apt building is as solid as a rock. I didn't feel anything. Please take care Marie. I guess there can be tremors. Praying for everyone else. I'm hoping Nida is okay. I'll try to reach her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just see on news it was updated to 6.0 ( from 5.8)in Washington DC and felt all the way up to NYC...now reports that it was felt up in Marthas Vineyard.
Here in Dutchess County (abt 75 miles north of NYC) we didn't notice anything.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sue, I live on the 33rd floor in Gateway in BPC. My whole apartment shook up and down. It scared the living crap at of me. Funny, my girlfriend lives in the same building facing north, she didn't feel anything. I face east.
xoxoxooxoxo


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I was in the basement doing laundry and I heard it more than felt it. The whole house rumbled. I thought that my black lab Max fell down the stairs or something... lol. Steve was upstairs and he said that everything was shaking and rolling. The dogs were going crazy barking and running around. Not something I ever want to feel again. 

I hope that everyone in Virginia is okay!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Sue, I live on the 33rd floor in Gateway in BPC. My whole apartment shook up and down. It scared the living crap at of me. Funny, my girlfriend lives in the same building facing north, she didn't feel anything. I face east.
> xoxoxooxoxo


 
OH MY GOSH KERRY:eek2_gelb2:rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That scared the ever lovin' crap out of me! I moved out to MD from CA. 30 years in CA and never felt an earthquake! Move to MD and feel one my first year here. That was so frightening. I'm on the 3rd floor in an old apartment building, the whole place shook like mad. At first it was super mild, I wasn't even sure what was going on, and then everything starting shaking and I could hear the building rumbling. I took off outside at that point. I may have wrenched my knee on the way down the stairs, ouch. Things were rattling, a few things fell off shelves. It was insane. I'm just now starting to relax again. Yeesh!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just went into my neighbor and she said her chandeliers were swaying like crazy and that she grabbed a chair and thought it was her meds. Her friend was there too and said he felt the same thing. And I didn't feel a thing. :blink: I think the higher you live in buildings the more you felt the sway. I sent an e-mail to Nida and called my friend. East Coast Verizon cell phone service is extremely spotty and hard to get thru to people. I'll let you know if I hear anything. Who else is in that DC area on SM?


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my!! I'm glad to hear you ladies are ok! Sue, have you spoken to Nida? Is she ok? What a scary experience!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie I'm glad your safe, I worry about all of you, I have been in a very small earth quake scared me to death. I love you, stay safe, I am praying for all of you, I am going to go and watch TV to see the updates


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got this from Nida. She's fine.:chili:
Hi! How sweet of you to think about us! I am ok...im at work. They evacuated us and we walked a mile to an open field away from buildings. Just got to the field now. Will update you. Trying to reach my family to check in.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

08chrissy08 said:


> That scared the ever lovin' crap out of me! I moved out to MD from CA. 30 years in CA and never felt an earthquake! Move to MD and feel one my first year here. That was so frightening. I'm on the 3rd floor in an old apartment building, the whole place shook like mad. At first it was super mild, I wasn't even sure what was going on, and then everything starting shaking and I could hear the building rumbling. I took off outside at that point. I may have wrenched my knee on the way down the stairs, ouch. Things were rattling, a few things fell off shelves. It was insane. I'm just now starting to relax again. Yeesh!


Oh Chrissy - please take care. Yeah, pretty ironic coming from the land of the shakes. Stay safe. There might be tremors.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Carina (cloud clan) is in MD and same with JMM, Jaime, hope they're ok.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God Nida is ok.
xoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have Carina or Jaimie's e-mail addresses... does anyone?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't have contacts info for either of them, I'm hope they're ok! I'm having myself a nice glass of wine tonight...or may two or three, haha!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I also felt it but I didt know it was a quake until my phone started ringing like crazy. Networks are still not working properly probably due to the high volume of calls.

I'm glad everyone is ok


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

08chrissy08 said:


> I don't have contacts info for either of them, I'm hope they're ok! I'm having myself a nice glass of wine tonight...or may two or three, haha!


I'm with you, sweetie. Glad you're ok.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I lived in Greece,they were pretty common and did damage...
When we moved to Ohio ,we had a couple small ones but nothing more than 5.8. 
Our first home was 2 miles from a quarry and we used to feel earth quakes from the blasting,used to knock pictures off the walls and stuff off shelves...

Scary,glad everone is ok,glad no one was in an elevator!

I just checked my pictures and many are shifted.. I didn't really feel anything since I was on a ladder working on projects and caulking...

Well that means I can update my Ohio earth quake stats,now it's not a couple years,,,but a couple hours ago...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just saying I am here and wishing the best for my dear friends.:smscare2:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh im sending HUGSSSSS and praying happy everyhting is ok but wishing i could be of more comfort :grouphug:rayer:rayer: Lord please protect our friends and fluffs and their families :innocent:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just saw the coverage on CNN, and thought of you all, glad you are safe. It was felt in Toronto too so Diamond's Dad, Canada and others may let us know what it was like there.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Nothing here in Maine....glad everyone is ok.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Carina just posted on Facebook that she's ok.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Just saw the coverage on CNN, and thought of you all, glad you are safe. It was felt in Toronto too so Diamond's Dad, Canada and others may let us know what it was like there.


Seriously? Another friend said they had an earthquake in CO too. Dang...how far spread was this earthquake?



harrysmom said:


> Carina just posted on Facebook that she's ok.


Beat me to it. lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just read on twitter that the National Cathedral had significant damage :angry: Relieved about Carina!!:grouphug: Hoping Jill's (ChiChi) okay in Delaware as well.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So glad everyone seems to be safe! I was in Staples looking for a particular pen....the whole wall of pens hanging were swinging back and forth....:blink:....I thought it was odd....but that's about it. I figured maybe someone is working on the a/c on the roof or something...

Wow, that was the first time I ever felt an earth quake!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sending prayers that everyone is OK. Thanks to those that have checked in.

You just don't think of earthquakes in that area of the country.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Jackie (JMM) is currently in Oklahoma. 

Thanks everyone for thinking of us. It was dramatic for sure. And after we got out of the building with the cracks on the walls we ended up in a swarm of bees. Seems someone sent the plague.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Jackie (JMM) is currently in Oklahoma.
> 
> Thanks everyone for thinking of us. It was dramatic for sure. And after we got out of the building with the cracks on the walls we ended up in a swarm of bees. Seems someone sent the plague.


Oh gee, Carina. Run back IN the building. :HistericalSmiley: So relieved that you're okay. I'm still waiting to hear back from two of my friends in VA and MD.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my word, how scary!!!:smpullhair: A 6.0 ? I'm glad you guys are all okay. I guess earthquakes can happen anywhere, but one never thinks of Virginia having one. Be safe, my friends!:wub::wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> Jackie (JMM) is currently in Oklahoma.
> 
> Thanks everyone for thinking of us. It was dramatic for sure. And after we got out of the building with the cracks on the walls we ended up in a swarm of bees. Seems someone sent the plague.


Geez, what's worse?!!! Glad you're ok.
xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Glad everyone is ok! Crazy right! 

I was sitting at my desk and it started moving and then I look at the fax machine on the little table and that was moving. I thought I was losing it!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I can see the National Cathedral from my apt, its up on the hill and I have an amazing view of it. I heard the damage wasn't major. I'm glad because its sooo beautiful. I'm hoping the metros are ok, I bet it would have been sooo scary to be down there when it happened!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Christina, I heard something on the radio about a building collapse in DC. But haven't heard any more about it. Have you? 

Glad you are ok. Stacy safe.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

We definitely felt it up here in the Toronto area--I really felt it in my office anyway in Concord/Vaughan. At first I thought something was wrong with my head/inner ear because it felt like everything I was touching was swaying--floor, chair (it's wobbly to begin with so my head was bobbing a little), desk... then I saw other things around the room swaying too a few seconds later and was relieved. lol. I could be wrong, but I think people reported to have felt it way up in Ottawa even. 

I was surprised to discover that it was from as far away as Virginia. I have two friends from around the DC area. The one in Maryland is fine... we've been emailing eachother all day since before it. He was just surprised I felt it up here. My other friend is in Alexandria, but I'm sure he's fine too. 

I believe the Colorado earthquake was last night or something.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Glad everyone is ok! Crazy right!
> 
> I was sitting at my desk and it started moving and then I look at the fax machine on the little table and that was moving. I thought I was losing it!


Tammy, you are not alone with thinking you were losing it! Snowball was going nuts running around in circles because he heard his Poppi coming inside the house. In the meantime, I started hacking from this darn cough and thought I was seeing and hearing things when the bedroom wall started shaking and the dresser was moving just enough to knock some pictures down on the dresser and another table. Silly me at first was wondering if my six pound fluff could actually shake things up like that!  Yes, I am, nuts!

I was for the first time in days, sleeping peacefully this morning when Felix left to go play golf. He always kisses me and says good-bye ... but, this time didn't want me to wake up because he said I was sleeping so peacefully ... No wheezing or coughing. Sleeping so peacefully that I fell asleep holding my I-pad in my hand! Felix said he gently took the I-pad out of my hand and took of my reading glasses. Although I normally would wake up easily, I continued to sleep peacefully.

Good I got some sleep ... because any kind of noise will have me on alert now. Both Felix and I worry about gas lines ... And, in fact, they just mentioned the local news to report any smell of gas. And, then we are told not to worry about the Nuclear plants ... that they are stable for now. 

I am so grateful that everyone on SM who lives in the areas affected by the earthquake are okay. Kerry, as you were worrying about me ... it was the same here as the news came on about NYC. Thank God we have been able to talk on the phone. Nida, I did leave a message for you on your cell. 

I was going to try and take a nap ... but, I don't think I can now. Stay safe everyone. I'll be saying additional prayers today and tonight.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, I'm either numb or I was snoozing at my desk because I didn't feel a thing ... but all my co-workers did. :w00t:

Happy to hear that our MD/VA/DC friends are safe!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

We're fine,Hubby and I were driving to a brick yard(we need a new front stoop) and didn't feel a thing. When we got there everyone was standing around talking about it,and I'm thinking yeah right,can't be too bad. Got home and it's all over the TV, I'm mad that I missed it.:wacko1:


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> Christina, I heard something on the radio about a building collapse in DC. But haven't heard any more about it. Have you?
> 
> Glad you are ok. Stacy safe.


Sorry but I haven't heard anything about that. I know there are concerns about gas lines, water lines, power lines, and brick buildings though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Well, I'm either numb or I was snoozing at my desk because I didn't feel a thing ... but all my co-workers did. :w00t:
> 
> Happy to hear that our MD/VA/DC friends are safe!!


Gee. Mary. You're making me feel better. I think we're both in a different zone than everyone else. :blink:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Felt it here in Pittsburgh. We were out at a restaurant after my Grandma's funeral and I was sitting there and felt my chair shaking. At first I thought my mom was just bumping it with her foot, but she wasnt' so then I just assumed it was a train that goes by really close to there.

Nope...then I heard on the radio in the car after we left there was an earthquake. Can cross "feeling an earthquake" off my bucket list now hahahahhaa. It was so minor though, really I wouldn't have even put two and two together if I hadn't heard later what it was, but I definitely felt it....never have felt that before. I'm just glad no one was hurt, as of so far they are reporting I guess. It's really a high one for the east coast. And how far people felt the tremors was crazy!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Didn't feel a thing here! Kerry or Sue - do you remember some years ago when there was an earthquake in the middle of the night? I think it was centered in Queens. Anyway, I was sleeping soundly and woke up with a start because Bonnie started barking. I didn't feel anything but heard a loud noise and thought someone was breaking in to our apartment!

So glad everyone is ok!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw it on the news - hope everyone is okay!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in the Toronto area and I didn't feel anything at all and no one has felt it either around my area but I hope everyone who has is safe.:grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh wow. How frightening for all of you! Everyone stay safe!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy that you guys are ok (hugs) 

Earth quakes are no fun. Hope for this earth to calm down in all of its parts.



MaryH said:


> Well, I'm either numb or I was snoozing at my desk because I didn't feel a thing ... but all my co-workers did. :w00t:!!





Snowbody said:


> Gee. Mary. You're making me feel better. I think we're both in a different zone than everyone else. :blink:


We got an after shock effect here from an earth quake in another country, few months ago in a middle of the night. Most (if not all) people i know felt it, except for me .. Which made me think: either 1. I am a heavy sleeper 2. I was in a different zone too :blink:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

xxx


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Well, I'm either numb or I was snoozing at my desk because I didn't feel a thing ... but all my co-workers did. :w00t:
> 
> Happy to hear that our MD/VA/DC friends are safe!!


Thanks, Mary. I thought my apartment building was imploding. That's what it felt like, here in NY.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I am finally back home from work and just now getting a chance to hop on SM. Thank you for your concern - my family and I are all okay. Thanks Sue, for emailing me and checking in - so sweet of you! I was at work, coming back from taking a late lunch break. My coworker and I had just gotten in the elevator with a few other people and it shook a bit - we thought it was just the elevator, so we got off that one and got on to a different one and went upstairs to our office. When we got up to the 14th floor, we saw everyone was heading towards the stairs and people asked us, "Why are you coming UP!?" and we found out we were evacuating because of an earthquake! I honestly never would have guessed. Apparently, it was pretty bad and my coworkers said their windows were rattling and furniture was shaking. I guess because we were on the elevator, we didnt feel it as much...? But anyways, then we had to walk down 14 floors and about a mile away from our building to an open field (I work near DC so we are surrounded by tall buildings everywhere). We stayed out there for about an hour until we were given the okay to get back in the building - and then it was back to business as usual! 

I don't remember feeling an earthquake in all the time that I've been living in the US. When I was growing up abroad, we had a ton of earthquakes and I remember them being pretty strong (in fact there was a pretty massive earthquake there a couple of years ago that caused a lot of destruction). So I guess this didn't feel too bad compared to what I've been used to...we are lucky there wasnt much damage here at all. 

I'm so glad our VA/DC/MD members are all okay!!!! I was thinking of you all and so glad you're safe!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad everyone is OK! Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Happy to hear every stayed safe & sound today. Only small shakes here in CT.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> I am finally back home from work and just now getting a chance to hop on SM. Thank you for your concern - my family and I are all okay. Thanks Sue, for emailing me and checking in - so sweet of you! I was at work, coming back from taking a late lunch break. My coworker and I had just gotten in the elevator with a few other people and it shook a bit - we thought it was just the elevator, so we got off that one and got on to a different one and went upstairs to our office. When we got up to the 14th floor, we saw everyone was heading towards the stairs and people asked us, "Why are you coming UP!?" and we found out we were evacuating because of an earthquake! I honestly never would have guessed. Apparently, it was pretty bad and my coworkers said their windows were rattling and furniture was shaking. I guess because we were on the elevator, we didnt feel it as much...? But anyways, then we had to walk down 14 floors and about a mile away from our building to an open field (I work near DC so we are surrounded by tall buildings everywhere). We stayed out there for about an hour until we were given the okay to get back in the building - and then it was back to business as usual!
> 
> I don't remember feeling an earthquake in all the time that I've been living in the US. When I was growing up abroad, we had a ton of earthquakes and I remember them being pretty strong (in fact there was a pretty massive earthquake there a couple of years ago that caused a lot of destruction). So I guess this didn't feel too bad compared to what I've been used to...we are lucky there wasnt much damage here at all.
> 
> I'm so glad our VA/DC/MD members are all okay!!!! I was thinking of you all and so glad you're safe!


Nida - elevator (or subway) and earthquake are two things I never want to experience together. I'm so happy it wasn't bad enough for you to be stuck in it. :w00t: I guess walking down 14 flights is better than walking up 14. I have to say that after the first bombing of the World Trade Center in the 90's I always have a little mag flashlight in my bag, usually attached to my keys in case of having to to down stairwells in case lights go out. I always remembered people saying that there were areas of darkness. Now I have a flashlight app on my iPhone too. Happy you're okay. I heard there was an aftershock about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Maglily said:


> Just saw the coverage on CNN, and thought of you all, glad you are safe. It was felt in Toronto too so Diamond's Dad, Canada and others may let us know what it was like there.


 We felt it here in Toronto. I didn't actually feel it but everyone in my office did. (I've been a bit sleep deprived so maybe that why I didn't notice the minor shaking here.) My girlfriend felt it at home with Diamond. Diamond was a little concerned and stuck close to my girlfriend for a while after the shaking. 

Last year, we had an earthquake closer to Toronto (around Ottawa) that we felt a bit more. I felt that one and my girlfriend said Diamond went nuts barking with that one, so I guess I'd have to say that while we felt this one here in Toronto, it wasn't particularly strong shaking here.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My mom is visiting my daughter in Pennsylvania. She let me know they went all the way to Pennsylvania from California and had an earthquake. :w00t:
Go figure 

Happy everyone is ok.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> My mom is visiting my daughter in Pennsylvania. She let me know they went all the way to Pennsylvania from California and had an earthquake. :w00t:
> Go figure
> 
> Happy everyone is ok.


That's what I said!! Haha. I live in CA for 30 years and never feel one, move to MD...argh!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I guess I was pretty thrilled because it was the first earthquake I felt (and I'm in my 30's... I keep missing them). 

I had a good laugh later (mainly at myself) when I did my nightly The Superficial check and saw the first pic in the Crap We Missed section for the day: 
The Crap We Missed – Tuesday 8.23.11 - The Superficial - Because You're Ugly


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

So sorry all our SM friends on the East Coast had such a scary experience. Glad everyone is OK. Earthquakes are old hat here in Southern Cali but I remember visiting the hub's family in NC and they would often ask about earthquakes with big wide eyes. It always amused me, I mean the East Coast has hurricanes and that seems like it would be a lot more destructive. Oh well, we get used to what we encounter frequently. Actually, I kinda like them, especially at night, I joke they rock me to sleep, LOL. But I also like airplane turbulence, roller coasters, etc., I know I'm strange, LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> So sorry all our SM friends on the East Coast had such a scary experience. Glad everyone is OK. Earthquakes are old hat here in Southern Cali but I remember visiting the hub's family in NC and they would often ask about earthquakes with big wide eyes. It always amused me, I mean the East Coast has hurricanes and that seems like it would be a lot more destructive. Oh well, we get used to what we encounter frequently. Actually,* I kinda like them, especially at night, I joke they rock me to sleep, LOL. But I also like airplane turbulence, roller coasters, etc., I know I'm strange,* LOL.


:wacko1: Just sayin', Gigi. :smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I didn't realize how serious this earthquake was until watching the news this morning and evening. 

There are apartments in Maryland that are still evacuated due to earthquake damage. The news videos of the damage done to the National Cathedral and other buildings throughout the area is disturbing. Even cracks in the Washington Momument. A family was describing how terrified they were when the momument started swaying back and forth. They were not sure they were going to get out safely. They had to go down ninety steps while worried that they might be in the middle of a terrorist attack. There are lots of videos and pictures of damage done throughout the area. Many of us were just luckier than others.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I personally felt nothing, but others here in the Berkshires did. The clock tower building downtown was evaculated. A few years ago, I was visiting the OC and my first night, there was 6.2 quake. I swear it felt like I was on a train, swaying and hearing the roaring noise, and it felt it lasted for minutes (though it probably was 30 seconds). Because of differences in plates, eastern quakes rumble over a wider area while western quakes are more intense and localized.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> :wacko1: Just sayin', Gigi. :smrofl:



LOL, Susan! I know it. It really hits home when on airplanes the hubs is white knuckling it, and the rest of the passengers are turning green, while I'm jumping up and down with glee in my seat and going "Wahoooo!". I don't think that sense of mortality has sunk in yet.:innocent:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, glad you are all ok. I was in California when a big earthquake happened and I was the only one in the house that was awake..I was in the kitchen sweeping our friend's daughter's floor after the party the night before. Everyone was asleep and it woke them all and there I was...sweeping away and didn't feel a thing!:huh:


----------

